
Has dopamine got us hooked on tech?(2018) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/04/has-dopamine-got-us-hooked-on-tech-facebook-apps-addiction
======
jelliclesfarm
I was re-reading this old article today and this caught my eye:

[..]In the 1950s, dopamine was thought to be largely associated with physical
movement after a study showed that Parkinsonism (a group of neurological
disorders whose symptoms include tremors, slow movement and stiffness) was
caused by dopamine deficiency. In the 1980s, that assumption changed following
a series of experiments on rats by Wolfram Schultz, now a professor of
neuroscience at Cambridge University, which showed that, inside the midbrain,
dopamine relates to the reward we receive for an action. Dopamine, it seemed,
was to do with desire, ambition, addiction and sex drive.[..]

If I were to have a simple mind and I correlated dopamine hits with
Parkinson’s disease...and I said , “social media dopamine hits protects people
against possibility of Parkinson’s at a later age ..”, would I be right?

Would exposing seniors to social media dopamine hits or games or ‘brain
rewards’ retard cognitive decline due to genetics+age?

